# Is this conformation assessment correct?



## DiamondJumper (Jan 16, 2010)

This is my first time actually trying to line out conformation on the computer. Does everything look right and set so that it accurately assists in giving a clear representation of the horse's conformation? The horse pictured is my 11 year old, Diamond. I've included a photo with the lines and then the original so that if I've misplaced something it may be easier to see.
Thanks!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i don't know lines, but I can tell that that is a nicely built horse.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> i don't know lines, but I can tell that that is a nicely built horse.


Ditto. I never got why people did the lines and stuff. If you seen enough horses, you can tell what their strengths and weaknesses are just by looking at them.

The only thing I can think of, is people wanted a scientific measurement for what "good" conformation is. Something they can prove with angles and measurements. Sort of like saying that people with symmetrical faces are the most attractive. I don't need lines and measurements to tell me Brad Pitt is attractive. :biglaugh:


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

While I do draw some imaginary lines in my head, I mainly refer back to conformation judging clinics I have taken, and the scoring system used at The Alberta horse improvement program.
THus , first thing to look at is over all balance, and The horse is front end heavy, with a short hip, but does have many good attributes, such as an up hill build with good whithers and a nice slope to shoulders
He is not really standing square enough to assess legs. To see how the bones in front leg line up, a line should be dropped that goes through middle of knee


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Shoulder line is off. Shoulder is much steeper...


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

True, but not what I would call a steep shoulder,and pastern angles also do not denote a shoulder that is too steep
The front end of this horse is pretty good, the back, not so much, looking weak, and as belonging to a different horse!


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I agree with Elana, the shoulder line is steeper.









The balance is not bad and the horse is functionally level. Back is a bit long. 
Dr. Deb Bennett has written about how the height of withers and croup do not determine if a horse is functionally level, uphill or downhill. Here's another blog that describes it pretty well. 
It's interesting to me because since I learned this I've seen horses that look very downhill or uphill but when you assess them this way they are actually level. I have a mare with the wither and croup the same height but she is functionally downhill.

The Up And Down Of It – Levelness Of Build | Hooves


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Not calling the shoulder steep OR the conformation bad Smilie.. just noting the line is off. 

Beware of Deb Bennett.. some of what she says is based in conjecture and is inaccurate (I used to follow her and have taken seminars.. but have learned she doesn't know as much as she thinks she knows and that part is filled with conjecture).


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Elana said:


> Beware of Deb Bennett.. some of what she says is based in conjecture and is inaccurate (I used to follow her and have taken seminars.. but have learned she doesn't know as much as she thinks she knows and that part is filled with conjecture).


 She used to have a monthly article in one of the horse magazines. She'd put 3 horses up and you were supposed to compare them for confo. I never picked the same one she did so it's good to know my eye may not be as far off as I thought. LOL


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Elana,

I don't follow Dr. Bennett other than reading some articles in Equus magazine, but thought this uphill/downhill based on the slant of the actual spine made a lot of sense.
Can you explain what it is you think is inaccurate about it?
My horse's withers are level with her croup but her torso still slants slightly downhill, and it makes sense to me that this would create a slightly downhill functionality.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i don't know about Deb Bennet (except that she's known to be difficult to get along with) . . but, I bet that horse would really look amazing under saddle. the longish neck would help balance her, and she'd really move nicely. how do I know? I dont'. it's conjecture based on some amount of experience. some folks have more experience than others, and some less. not sure where I fit in, but, if asked my opinion, I'd see that horse as one that is not limited by conformation. it might be limited by it's temperment, it's history, or its' rider, but its' conformation allows it a "level" playing field to do just about anything.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> if asked my opinion, I'd see that horse as one that is not limited by conformation.


I guess I forgot to say that I like the horse, and agree there are no faults that seem limiting. Got caught up in thinking about how accurate the lines are, and then the aside about how to assess for uphill/downhill conformation.

You never know until you ride the horse, but the balance seems fine and my guess is the horse is comfortable to ride and in my opinion has a level build, so will not tend to be too heavy on the forehand. With hard work, the hind end will get stronger and I feel the horse has a wide range of possible disciplines.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Dr Deb has said things.. (not specific to this horse or the spine) that have just plain been outside the science she claims to be purporting. 

That is all I will say about that. Interesting to read and I have gotten some good stuff from her discussions but.. and I will leave it at that!!


----------

